# JC Higgins help



## Euphman06 (Oct 22, 2011)

I believe it's a colorflow? obviously missing most of the expensive parts. Seller's rock bottom price is $105. Worth it? I usually buy to resell so if I do buy it, it will most likely end up on here to fund another bike project I've got going.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 22, 2011)

Worth it. Springer makes it so. Nice crashrail seat too.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Oct 22, 2011)

*yes*

You can double your money with just the seat and the springer.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 22, 2011)

What is the springer worth?


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Oct 22, 2011)

*Springer*

I have seen them sell from anywhere from $90.00 to $150.00. Here is one that sold recently.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/J-C-HIGGINS...012?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6b430b04


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 22, 2011)

Interesting, thanks for the ebay link. What about the seat? Would that really sell for $50?


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Nov 1, 2011)

*I'll take the seat*

I sure can use the seat.  Would you take $30 plus shipping for it? Wist I could offer more but I just dont have it right now.

Brooks

brooksponto@yahoo.com


----------

